# prinovox



## pinkdms (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi, 
Has anyone noticed an allergic reaction in there puppies/dogs after using prinovax. We applied it to our staffordshire bull terrier today, within an hour she started to kick her legs out, and become very agitated.. We contacted our vets and they advised to give her a shallow bath and review in an hour - may need an anti-histamine. Just wondered if anyone else has experienced this? Just wondered also if they were given anything else for fleas and worming..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

pinkdms said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone noticed an allergic reaction in there puppies/dogs after using prinovax. We applied it to our staffordshire bull terrier today, within an hour she started to kick her legs out, and become very agitated.. We contacted our vets and they advised to give her a shallow bath and review in an hour - may need an anti-histamine. Just wondered if anyone else has experienced this? Just wondered also if they were given anything else for fleas and worming..


Like most things you can use a product on a number of dogs or people with no problems, reactions or side effects yet there can sometimes be ones who will react.

Adverse reactions
-Use of the product may result in transient pruritus in dogs. On rare occasions greasy hair, erythema and vomiting can occur. These signs disappear without further treatment. The product may, in rare cases, cause local hypersensitivity reactions. If the animal licks the application site after treatment, neurological signs (most of which are transient) may be observed in very rare cases.
The product tastes bitter. Salivation may occasionally occur if the animal licks the application site immediately after treatment. This is not a sign of intoxication and disappears within some minutes without treatment. Correct application will minimise licking of the application sites.
The product may in very rare cases cause at the application site a sensation resulting in transient behavioural changes such as lethargy, agitation, and inappetence.
A field study has shown that in heartworm positive dogs with microfilaraemia there is a risk of severe respiratory signs (coughing, tachypnea and dyspnea) that may require prompt veterinary treatment. In the study these reactions were common (seen in 2 of 106 treated dogs). Gastrointestinal signs (vomiting, diarrhoea, inappetence) and lethargy are also common adverse reactions following treatment in such dogs.

So some dogs can get a reaction. If yours is one of them, then you will also need to check whats actually in it, because there will be other products with different brand names that have the same content which you also wont be able to likely use if he has a sensitivity. Full Product details below.

http://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/Virbac_Limited/Prinovox_Spot_On_solution_for_Dogs/-67901.html


----------

